# what else can I feed them??



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi,
do mice like barley??
and can barley be used in their main diet along with proper store brought mice food??

and does corn cause tumors?????

thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Barley is often part of store brought mice food already.
And about your corn question, there's a thread about it somewhere, try to find it. It is suspected that dried corn can cause tumors in the long run, but not scientifically proven. As far as I know, anyway.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

American maize apparently does cause problems if it's gone mouldy, although UK maize doesn't seem to cause any trouble.

Barley is a very good feed for mice.


----------



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks guys i was also wondering if mice like:
-Boriotti Beans
-Black eye beans
-Great northen beans
-Chick peas
-yellow split peas
-Red split lentiils
-whole green lentils
-Red kindney beans

thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Plain grain, like oats and wheat are great. Barley, mil, millet....any of those are fundamentally the same nutritionally. I'm not sure about beans; they are not bad for meeces, but I'm not sure they'll eat them unwess they are really, really hungry


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Many of the beans are just too hard for them to eat, but if they're soaked I know they like lentils[which are actually legumes] and split peas. I'm sure if they were soaked over night first they'd probably eat the other beans as well. I might have to try it myself cause now I'm curious.

I feed a lot of corn and corn based feeds and haven't had problems.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In the chicken forum I attend, we've discussed the way unsoaked legumes are digested and it basically boils down to this: they technically can be nutritious, but have a lot of what are called "anti-nutrients" that prevent the absorption of nutrients and can actually do a lot of harm to your animals.

Also, the "corn/maize" issue is rather hotly contested. Aside from everything else, most mice don't seem to like dried corn anyway, and it's safer to just not.


----------

